# Spectrum Doodlebug Cracked Gears



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys!

My room mate picked up a spectrum doodlebug, but BOTH drive gears on the axles are cracked, and it wont move at all.

He's SUPER bummed about this.
Spent 80$ on it.

Bachmann doesnt have them, and the power truck is no longer available.

I've been googling and googling for a while but i can't seem to find anything.

I'm hoping one of you might know where i can find some replacements? 

These gears have slanted teeth.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Look in the NWSL website: http://shop.osorail.com/category.sc?categoryId=97
They make the replacement gears for the Bachmann Doodlebug. Did it for a friends & it works great now because no chance for broken gears again!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Genetk44 said:


> View attachment 247625


Ah! Excellent! thanks mate!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Ah! Excellent! thanks mate!


My pleasure.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I had the same problem and super glued the gears until my replacement arrives.

It is decent but not great.

It is a son of a gun to put back together.

Bill


----------

